# What do you think of her?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

The pictures aren't great as I don't personally know her but she is local and I was thinking of attempting to convince my mom to atleast have a look at her since I really am looking to find something I can step up and actuall advance with.She would be used for barrels, trail and just general riding. 
9YR sorrel mare


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

She's pretty. Make sure you are able to give her a job to do in addition to just trail. I've found that those type horses need a lot of work or they get "testy" when bored.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm. If you're going to spend the money, at least spend it on a butt! She looks nice, until you get to her bum. It's lacking for my taste.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh i do lots I'm not just a trail rider nd when i do trail ride I like to make the bushes patterns or find sandwashes and do long and low trotting and what not. She would doing everything though my trainer wants to try team penning for fun too so never know what will be thrown in there maybe a alittle gymkhana.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You'd think with all that foundation breeding she would have a butt. LoL.

She looks decent. Might be worth a look in person...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

QHriderKE- to be honest looking around there surprisingly aren't many nicely bred quarter horses out here that are under 1000, broke and over 4yrs old. Mainly arabs and more english style tbs. I think with the correct workouts I could get her butt plumped up some :]
CLa- I agree hahah she might get more of a butt with correct workouts but depends on her really


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Also I'm not sure if shes just standing funny but her front right looks a little clubby to me what do you guys think?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Why not get yourself a 2 year old to work with?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Because I don't have the experience nor the time or money to keep a 2 yr old that I won't be able to run for another 2-4 years depending on how/ when his/her joints fully develop. I'm looking for something I can get going now hence the min age of 5.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah. Even a started 3 year old? Chances are, you aren't going to find a good horse under $1000 that is over 4 for 5. Most likely, it will have some serious vices, require a ton of retraining, or is lame as the day is long.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

She looks smart and quick, just perhaps under conditioned. I love a sassy QH!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would agree except that I am not willing to get something so young I know what I can handle and my current mount I have been undoing bad training for the past 2 years starting with breaks and giving to pressure. He now has awesome ground manners and can be ridden in a snaffle. I cna handle small vices but I will be picky on what I get I'm not getting the first horse I look at made that mistake before. This mare was actually 1100 last week but they lowered her price today. I am just not willing to get a baby I won't even ride my ranches baby I'm not up for the needs of a baby.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

FLASHY APHA MARE

That one looks much nicer.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm actually a little on the fence... Overall, she's nice, but I feel like she has a long back and I just don't really like her back end. I think she's at least worth going out to look at, though, as those pictures aren't the best to go on. I feel rather 50/50 on her, if that makes sense lol.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

QHriderKE-That mare is 2000 and she is 4 I already stated I'm not going under 5 please stop trying to push a younger horse I also stated I am not ready to take on a younger horse as I want something I can get running soon.
soenjer55- I completely understand not good pictures for confo haha she just kinda stood out to me a bit.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She can be started on the pattern right now. 

You aren't going to get a horse that's pretty much ready to go for the price you want. It just doesn't happen. You're either going to have to go younger, even if it's by a year, or buy something that's had the living daylights rode out of it and is lame. Horses are selling cheap here, and I still havent seen what you're looking for happen.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I never said already barrel trained I have a trainer specifically for barrel who will be helping me with that no matter what I get however no I do not HAVE to go lower on age and not all 5 and up are ridden to death I have found many that havent been just wrong breed or size as I prefer something upper in height. Now again I would appreciate you stop trying to shove a younger horse down my throat without knowing my situation as I did not ask for that kind of opinion I simply asked about this mare.And you really don't fully know what I am looking for.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

You are asking for a broke horse than you can start on barrels right away, correct?

It's time to be realistic here with an example: A 15+hh horse, broke to ride, has a solid foundation, decent conformation, little or no vices, and is over 5 and less than or equal to $1000. 

That does not happen. Once a horse has good conformation, papers and has been sat on it's worth $1000. 
After a good foundation is put on it, add another 200, per say.
Add, for example, 4 years of riding: Add another $800.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

What I mean by now is really ride now not worry about joints not being fused or having that immature attitude and games that babies play. I want something that has atleast walk trot lope and stop on him/her and atleast 5. This is common around here however breed is not which is why I stated above I will be picky and am not getting the first horse I see I have something to ride now I am not in a rush to get something else. This mare is a perfect example of what I am looking for she has more then the basics on her and is UNDER 1000.Also height doesn't play into price it is just what I prefer and I said small vices are ok not that I wanted little or non I am ok with taking some time to work out vices I've taken a year a half undoing my current mounts bad vices pulling back ,extrremly cinchy ,rearing when mounting, taking off when mounting, no brakes, and little ground manners. I have found ONE 4 year old that I would concider however I do not want to go younger if I can help it.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

If you have a good feeling about her, you lose nothing by going to see her, I say. If not, you can look at this pretty, FREE horse that sounds like a.... fun.... one, LOL
Free Paint Gelding


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I've actually looked at him over a year ago...they still haven't sold him it's quite sad :/ but it makes me fear he has some extreme issues.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with the mare posted, not the best conformation pictures but she looks like a good horse. She's worth going to look at.

And QH in the US it is very easy to find cheap good broke horses right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

At the end of the day, your the only one who has to be happy with the horse you purchased, not any of us. You know your riding skills, where your at, and what you want to do or don't do. If you like this mare, and I don't think she is all that bad, if you think you can get her back into good muscle tone and are willing to work with her then take the time and take a chance. 

I also respect you for standing up for what YOU want out of a horse. People can offer suggestions but I really think when you tell them you aren't ready for something, they need to back off and respect you. Good luck and if you do buy this mare, I took forward to the updates and progress. Have faith in yourself and the horse you get.....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> And QH in the US it is very easy to find cheap good broke horses right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are cheap up here too. Many were going for $800 at an auction sale. But there were clear health problems and vices. But they were "broke".


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Why you don't look at auctions anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

IMO, I don't like her. The pictures show a poor hind end and back legs, her headset shows she isn't relaxed under saddle, and the ad is on Craig's List, NOT a horse selling site AND that "needs an experienced rider," which we know is code for a hard-to-handle-horse. That tells me that the owner wants to sell her quickly and get rid of a problem horse.
For trail riding I prefer a calm, almost too slow and slightly lazy horse who doesn't care if I don't ride all of the time and won't spook when birds fly up, or something out of the ordinary approaches. I believe that this mare would be trouble on the trail.
When I was horse-shopping I considered a barrel racer. This gelding was ~9yo, and on the road showing 40/52 weeks a year. I don't have the energy to work with one that fit, and I KNOW that we would be battling each other. I think this mare will fight you.
YOUR OP asked for opinions, _remember?_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Greysorrel- thank you i know what i want and will look as long as it takes not in any rush to buy something thay doesn't fit me. 
Barrelracer23- what do you mean? I dont look at auctions because i prefer to be able to try out and vet check befor comitting to something due to what ive seen happen to my trainer with the one horse she didnt vet check ..within 4 months of owning him he was needing pads and special shoeing and injections to make him even slightly comfortable running. He is now a pasture buddy at 19
Corporal-Im looking for a barrel horse as well as possible trail and other stuff. I asked for opinions on HER not what age or other horses i should get. I am aware of her possibly being a hand full but that goes with each horse it could very well be they just aren't working her enough or correctly which if i went to look at her i would take into great consideration BEFORE getting on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

My response was to QHriderKE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with the above comments about her butt. But she isn't terrible, either. At first glance I didn't like her hind left foot. It seemed a little swollen, but I think maybe that is the white on it and the thickness of the hair there. 

I know we've had some great barrel horses that didn't have the prettiest conformation. I bet with proper care and work she would be a lot nicer than these pictures show.

Have you met her in person yet? I'm really picky about personalities matching. 

Good luck finding the perfect horse! I definitely respect you for being certain on what you want. =)


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

If the filly doesn't turn out... 
Have you tried Horses for Sale | HorseClicks


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> My response was to QHriderKE
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I bought 2 yearling fillies at an auction sale in fall. I used the $1500
I got from selling my pony and bought the two fillies with it. They have breeding an conformation that I wouldn't be able to afford when horse prices were up. They came from reputable breeders, CBHI Super Stakes nominated or something like that, as well as pretty good manners, calm in the auction ring, and not jumpy when I check them out.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it just me or does she have REALLY low set hocks, as well as being a bit sickle hocked?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thirteenacres- i have not gotten a chance to sit dowb and discuss it with my mom due to a busy gymkhana/ school week schedule hah so i have not been able to go see or look more into her.
Emilyjoy- yup  i actually kinda search around everywhere 
rascaholic- im not too good woth telling confo so I'm not sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thirteenacres- i have not gotten a chance to sit dowb and discuss it with my mom due to a busy gymkhana/ school week schedule hah so i have not been able to go see or look more into her.
Emilyjoy- yup  i actually kinda search around everywhere 
rascaholic- im not too good woth telling confo so I'm not sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry for the double post my phone freaked out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I've actually looked at him over a year ago...they still haven't sold him it's quite sad :/ but it makes me fear he has some extreme issues.


I was actually surprised to see the picture- he's a good looking horse... It's kind of too good to be true, so it probably is, lol.
As for the mare- It would be nice if you could snap a confo picture or two if/when you go to see her, so we can give better opinions, if it's not too much trouble. 
Sorry if you've already answered this, but how competitive are you planning on getting? Since you have a trainer, I wouldn't worry about how uncomfortable she looks under saddle- and as for her conformation, I think she'll be fine with proper care, if you're only trailing/ doing some low-level gymkhana. I stand by my former opinion that she is well worth checking out.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya his ad was taken down but my trainers mom ( my secondary trainer) knows the lady who owns her and said we wouldnt be a good match being that she is a very marish mare and is even worse in heat ( she has worked with the mare) so i'll be passing her up and keep up the search. I will be doing smaller nbha barrel races around here and maybe eventually go further.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, that's too bad... But good luck anyway on your search, I hope you find the horse you're looking for. Keep us updated


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, please keep us updated!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I will definitely be asking for opinions on here again. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

